# Heating my cage



## jack99 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello! I've had my hedgehog for about 7 months. I did research before getting him, but wasn't sure what type of heating system to use for his cage. I wanted a ceramic heat lamp, but because he had a tuber-ware cage, I decided against it. I keep my room around 68 degrees, and I watched him closely the first few weeks after getting him. He seemed fine at that temperature and has never attempted hibernation, and as time passed I never heated his cage because I didn't see the need. i just ordered him a larger wire cage, and was revisiting the idea of getting a heat lamp now that it's an option. He seems find without it and is active and healthy. Would there be any reason to get a heat lamp for him or would it be a unnecessary?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

A heat set-up is absolutely necessary. 68 is too cold. Hedgies need to be in a steady temp between 74-79 degrees. You need to get a heat set-up asap.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes, definitely get heat lamp for your hog. You've been super lucky in that you seem to have gotten a hog that is ok in cooler temperatures, but that could easily change on you as he gets older. And you'll definitely want the peace of mind that comes with him having his own heat source. Especially if your household heater goes and the temperature drops.

Now, having said that, once you do get him a heat lamp, don't raise his temperature all at once. That might shock his system. Raise him only a degree or two at a time and let him get acclimated to that temp before raising it again.

Don't forget, you'll also need a thermostat to control the lamp and a thermometer for the cage so you know how hot it is in there. Without the thermostat the lamp will run nonstop and will get way too hot. Also, be sure you're using a ceramic heat emitter bulb rather than the red reptile bulbs. You don't want it to give off light, which the CHE won't do.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

A heat set up is very important, "In the Wild: African pygmy hedgehogs are found in scattered populations from Senegal in western Africa to southern Somalia and Tanzania on the continent's eastern edge." Of course, while these little goons have been domesticated for quite some time, there are still some of them in the wild. As you can see they live in a very warm part of the world, so it is important to keep them nice and warm (and at a stable temperature without too much fluctuation going on, they might get spooked by that).

I would suggest doing exactly what shinydistraction said, just be careful setting up a ceramic heat emitter because cheap ones are dangerous. I would ask a senior member which the best one is, and how to set it up safely.

In addition to the thermometer with the CHE, I would invest in an infrared thermometer gun and do periodic checks of the temperature independently of the thermometer for the CHE. I have a two thermometer set up (despite not using a CHE) and I have noticed differences between the two before. Not big differences, but you can get one of the infrared temp guns on amazon for very cheap, might as well play it safe while you are making all the adjustments for a new heat set up. 

Good luck


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

I use CHE on plastic tubs just fine.

All the domestic hedgehogs come from hedgehogs originally exported from northern Nigeria.

As such, they like pretty warm temperatures (it is a semi-desert environment).


----------

